# At least one service or driver failed during system startup



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi

I have got domain environment (AD win2003 server) under Event Viewer (Application and DNS Server) I have got couple of Event IDs. 

I know that Google is our friend but I got confused which Event IDs should I examine 

The error message that I have been experiencing is the snapshot below

http://www.wallpaperama.com/forums/...river-failed-during-system-startup-t6274.html



> At least one service or driver failed during system startup. Use Event Viewer to examine the event log for details.


I have got lengthy Event Viewer (Specially for Applications but not DNS Server) therefore I did not post them

Thanks


----------



## drumtech150 (Dec 11, 2009)

Could be that there is a service that is being run by a service account which you have changed a password for? Can you please post the event log as an evt file and we can have a look.

Regards,


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

> Can you please post the event log as an evt file and we can have a look.


Right now I have got as txt,,,,,Is that okay for you ? 

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If the Event log is lengthy, you may provide the EVENT ID only. Without the EventID it's hard to determine what's going on with your issue.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Please find attached files for Event Viewer for "Applications" and "System" .

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

These are resources that might be of helped since you have a few of those Event ID's. You'll find an explanation and how to troublehoot those Event ID's"

http://www.eventid.net/

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Monitoring-Troubleshooting-Event-Logs.html


----------

